# Homemade pedal boards



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Who's got em'? Lets see those home made boards. Maybe even some designs


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I would like some tips on how to cut these and would LOVE to see some lids/cover ideas.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Not sure if this counts because I have no desire for my pedalboard to look like the standard (since I feel like even having a pedal-board at all makes me less "Rock&Roll"), but when I use one, it is this basic thing with the pedals for the day stuck on with velcro and it is made to drop easily into this old green Samsonite:









But then I took an old reverb tank and wired up a bunch of things I thought would be handy:








3 amp outputs that can individually be clicked in or out,
a true bypass loop that can apply to 1 or 2 of the outputs (decided by toggle on top),
an internal fuzz circuit that can be included in the loop (with volume knob on top),
a momentary hold switch for the loop,
a tap tempo control for external pedals,
power toggle switch for LEDs (I hate when you have to unplug cables to keep batteries from being drained)


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I used to use 1/4" MDF as a pedalboard. I would cut pieces to use as risers and cover everything with those $0.50 black vinyl tiles with the adhesive backs from Home Depot. Eventually I got a pedalboard custom made to fit in my road case once my old band started touring etc. Now I just use a Pedaltrain.


----------



## Roybruno92 (Jul 20, 2011)

i've been looking for some loop fabric to cover my own board. looked in hardware stores but they only have skinny strips. is there any way around this? can i buy big pieces of loop fabric (soft velcro side) in canada?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Veltex is what you're after.
I looked around a bit and could not find a Canadian distributor, big suprise.

This outfit is out of Florida, I think - 

Augmentative Resources


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Go to Home Depot or Rona and get the Industrial Velcro Brand hook and loop. It's indestructable and the adhesive is quite strong. You can buy it in a 3' roll or so for about $20 or a few 3" x 2" strips for about $7 a pack or so. I've always used this for my pedalboards and have never regretted it.



Roybruno92 said:


> i've been looking for some loop fabric to cover my own board. looked in hardware stores but they only have skinny strips. is there any way around this? can i buy big pieces of loop fabric (soft velcro side) in canada?


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Just finished this pedalcase yesterday using an old telescope eyepiece case I made some years back. I attached the pedals using a variety of methods. Put on a coat of Onyx stain, sprayed three coats of semi-gloss polyurethane on the outside and added a set of lift-off hinges so I can remove the cover. The cover doubles as a beer bucket when jamming.


----------



## Roybruno92 (Jul 20, 2011)

Found it! My dad got some feltish stuff to cover speaker boxes (he was making some kickass homemade monitors) and we figured out that it sticks to velcro like gangbusters. Pedals can hang vertically on it (guess it would be the same with velcro loop though.)

B


----------

